

How I Judge the Quality of Startup Advice - cmadan
http://cheenumadan.tumblr.com/

======
matryoshka
To only follow the advice that's applicable to your current startup situation
is limiting and keeps you in your comfort zone. I'd want to get advice that
shows me where I can be if I follow it. Advice needs to lead not to lock you
in.

